# The Sequel of the Announcement of Upcoming Announcements



## Justin (Jun 6, 2014)

The long awaited sequel to the announcement of upcoming announcements is finally here.

Join us on Monday (that's June 9th!) when we'll have some new TBT announcements to share with everyone via a new Bell Tree Direct hosted by yours truly. An exact time may be posted later.

As always, don't get too hyped up as we're not about to drop bombs, although we always have a couple worthy surprises for you guys. 

See you then!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2014)

Yaaasss!!!


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 6, 2014)

yaaay


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 6, 2014)

He. He. He.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

TBT lookin like it's about to drop the hottest album of 2014.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 6, 2014)

YAAAAASSDS JUSTIN YAAAASSSS


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaas. Something to look forward to on monday aside from mario kart monday.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2014)

Get ready for more announcements than E3!!!  Turn up the hype!


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2014)

June 9th rings a bell. Oh right, yeah, thats when my maths exam is.

**** you Jubs and **** your dates.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> June 9th rings a bell. Oh right, yeah, thats when my maths exam is.
> 
> **** you Jubs and **** your dates.



Pretty sure June 9th for us is the 10th for you lol


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Pretty sure June 9th for us is the 10th for you lol



Timezones are fun.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2014)

Well thats just ****ing fantastic. Engineering is on the 10th!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Well thats just ****ing fantastic. Engineering is on the 10th!



Sounds like a _you_ problem


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2014)

It is a me problem. 

but for tbt I can skip it!


----------



## Lassy (Jun 6, 2014)

Ummm. I'll be stalking *^*
I've got a week of revision next week for my exams, I'll spare a few mins for it!


----------



## Libra (Jun 6, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Ummm. I'll be stalking *^*
> I've got a week of revision next week for my exams, I'll spare a few mins for it!



Time zone buddy! <3

When I saw the date, I went "Cool, I'm at home!", until Jeremy pointed out that it might be more like June 10 for some people. Still, I'll be looking forward to this! <3


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 6, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> It is a me problem.
> 
> but for tbt I can skip it!



I'm truly proud of you for having your priorities straight! See people? This is a guy who's got life figured out.


----------



## Flop (Jun 6, 2014)

You people are notorious for making announcements when I'm driving across the continent.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 6, 2014)

Eeeeeeeee I love surprises... As long as they're good anyway. No nasties please!


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 6, 2014)

YAS excite please make it a good surprise YAS


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 6, 2014)

All aboard the hype train! Get your tickets now!


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2014)

:}


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2014)

Predictions: 

*More mods
Board changes?
COLLECTIBLES
NO FAIR*


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2014)

oh my 

I'm going to be promoted to super moderator aren't I???


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Natty said:


> oh my
> 
> I'm going to be promoted to super moderator aren't I???



Speaking of stuff like this we should all predict who will become a mod lol.


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2014)

Princess said:


> :}



Horus
864 Pone Dr.

Pally
1 Scumster Lane

June 6th 2014

Cease and desist from using Kayla's smileys

Dear Pally

This CEASE AND DESIST ORDER is to inform you that your persistent actions including but not limited to using a smiley of the Kayla Incorporation. You are ORDERED TO STOP such activities immediately as they are being done in violation of the law.

I will pursue any legal remedies available to me against you if these activities continue. These remedies include but are not limited to: contacting law enforcement to obtain criminal sanctions against you, and suing you civilly as a result of your actions.

Again, you must IMMEDIATELY STOP using Kayla's smileys and send me written confirmation that you will stop such activities. You risk incurring some very severe legal consequences if you fail to comply with this demand.

This letter acts as your final warning to discontinue this unwanted conduct before I pursue legal actions against you. At this time, I am not contacting the authorities or filing civil suit against you, as I hope we can resolve this matter without authoritative involvement. I am not under any circumstances, however, waiving any legal rights I have presently, or future legal remedies against you by sending you this letter. This order acts as ONE FINAL CHANCE for you to cease your illegal activities before I exercise my rights.

To ensure compliance with this letter, and to halt any legal action I may take against you, I require you to fill in and sign the attached form and mail it back to me within 10 days of your receipt of this letter. Failure to do so will act as evidence of your infringement upon my legal rights, and I will immediately seek legal avenues to remedy the situation.

Sincerely,






Horus




Spoiler





```
CEASE AND DESIST COMPLIANCE AGREEMENT

I, [insert perpetrator's name here] do hereby agree to stop [insert unwanted activities here] which are in violation of [your full name]?s rights. I understand that this is my final chance to cease these activities. I understand that [your full name] potentially has the right to pursue legal action against me relating to my engagement in these activities, but [he/she] will not pursue those rights in contemplation of my compliance with this written demand. I further understand that [your full name] has not waived [his/her] rights and may pursue legal remedies against me if I fail to abide by this agreement. I understand that this agreement is not specifically limited to the activities named herein. I will not engage in any activity now or in the future done for the purpose of [stalking/harassing] [your full name]. I furthermore agree not to engage in any activity, regardless of its official title, that is done in violation of [your full name]?s legal rights. If I fail to cease performing these activities, [your full name] may pursue legal action against me in accordance [his/her] legal rights. This agreement acts as a contract between [perpetrator's name] and [your full name]. Forbearing enforcement of legally enforceable remedies is sufficient consideration to support this agreement. This agreement represents the entire agreement between the parties. Any statements made orally, written, or otherwise which are not contained herein shall have no impact on either parties? rights or obligations elaborated in this agreement.

Date ____________________

________________________
[perpetrator's printed name]

________________________
[perpetrator's signature]
```





Oh btw can't wait for this stuff


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

Natty said:


> oh my
> 
> I'm going to be promoted to super moderator aren't I???



#Natty4Mod

We should start speculating.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 6, 2014)

If Tom isn't already, I'd rather he be mod than anyone else here on the forums or the IRC.

#Tom4Mayor errr... #Tom4Mod


----------



## SockHead (Jun 6, 2014)

Every time someone PM's Jer



Jeremy said:


> Sounds like a _you_ problem


----------



## Zura (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah June 9th (aka when ACNL came out)(aka my brothers birthday), Cant wait!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

June 9th? Hmm, there's something about that date that seems suspicious...

But I'm still excited, even if Jubs just announces that he is making TBT an anarchy and we have to present $40 to him in order to keep posting.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2014)

Judging by a certain hint that was dropped in a semi-recent thread, there's one thing I'd be expecting at this point


----------



## Lauren (Jun 6, 2014)

Horus said:


> Horus
> 864 Pone Dr.
> 
> Pally
> ...



:} meow! Huehue this whole post made me chuckle, to stay on topic, I am rather excited to see if there's any new collectibles!


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2014)

Horus said:


> Horus
> 864 Pone Dr.
> 
> Pally
> ...



Shutup
YOU DONT CONTROL ME, DAD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Judging by a certain hint that was dropped in a semi-recent thread, there's one thing I'd be expecting at this point


Expecting a little more than a mafia board personally.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> Expecting a little more than a mafia board personally.



Well, that's just the one thing that I'm thinking of.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 6, 2014)

Im becoming president of TBT yay, thank you sir Jeremy <3


----------



## Lassy (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm very curious, when will we be informed of the time of the upcoming announcement ?^? ?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't wait!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

June 9th is New Leaf's 1 year anniversary


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jun 8, 2014)

MUM GET THE CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not playing out, but HYPE TRAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 8, 2014)

Someone make time go faster for a day or two. :c I'm super curious now...


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 8, 2014)

GRAB A HYPE TICKET
AND IGNORE THE WORDS NINTENDO


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 8, 2014)

YASSSSS


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

yay one more day


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Look out for today's Bell Tree Direct sometime between 8:00am to 9:30am PDT.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 9, 2014)

This better be good! Time, another time, another day, then there will probably be another delay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Look out for today's Bell Tree Direct sometime between *8:00am to 9:30am* PDT.



Aw... your 8:00 and 9:30 are my 10:00 and 11:30......


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2014)

I think Jubs knows my working hours.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm so impatient.....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Look out for today's Bell Tree Direct sometime between 8:00am to 9:30am PDT.



Cutting it close to E3 time Jubbly bum.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm 100% sure it's something about New Leaf's 1 year anniversary.
edit: wait, it's mario kart?!?!!??!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I'm 100% sure it's something about New Leaf's 1 year anniversary.
> edit: wait, it's mario kart?!?!!??!



I think its obvious about the 1 year anniversary but mario kart? thats out


----------



## Cariad (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone know what time yet?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Look out for today's Bell Tree Direct sometime between 8:00am to 9:30am PDT.



This time, Noodle


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 9, 2014)

My body is ready yo


----------



## Lassy (Jun 9, 2014)

Meh. I'm pretty sure the admins are still sleeping x)


----------



## f11 (Jun 9, 2014)

The shop restocked!


jk


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 9, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Meh. I'm pretty sure the admins are still sleeping x)



This or there was another oatmeal incident


----------



## Cariad (Jun 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> This time, Noodle



Thanks oath!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2014)

i just need the birthstone plz.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

I am not at all ironically eating oatmeal


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I am not at all ironically eating oatmeal



ANOMNOMNOM  yeah, ill be the last one to the party, seeing as im working in 25.


----------



## Alice (Jun 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I am not at all ironically eating oatmeal



Stop eating yourself.


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god not another oatmeal incident.

Coming right at you in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

I've stopped cramming for this. Super curious. =P


----------



## Lassy (Jun 9, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I've stopped cramming for this. Super curious. =P



Same, I'm supposed to study my biology :9


----------



## LilD (Jun 9, 2014)

@ work! Hope this is good &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Same, I'm supposed to study my biology :9



Chemistry for me. Except I was distracted by the TV anyway. 

Feeling like I'm in the cinema waiting for all the trailers to end too.


----------

